# Wood Firmwares v1.32



## Another World (Jun 29, 2011)

For the next few releases I will post questions and answers from a very short interview with the Yellow Wood Goblin. The questions are simple, sometimes have 2-3 word answers, focus on the firmware itself, but also aim to provide a tiny bit of insight while asking what the Goblin’s favorite games/homebrews are.

Without further ado, our 4th question:

Q: How has the GBATemp community helped in the development of the Wood Firmwares?
A: Testing. Many bugs were fixed from the 1st Wood R4 release because of them. Also I got some ideas.

Please feel free to discuss the firmware update as well as the interview in this news thread.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • switched to devkitarm r33
> 
> *Interface:*
> ...






Wood R4 v1.32 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.32 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.32 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, that was fast.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> *Interface:*
> • animation support added to skins


This is interesting


----------



## Snailface (Jun 29, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



duration is the speed of the frames 
1 is the fastest, 6 is the slowest
x and y is the top left coordinate of the frames on the top screen

Note: I'll make an example animated skin here in a little while, stayed tuned.
The goblin made me a sweet little example skin but it was NSFW so I can't post it.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 29, 2011)

Holy crap, that was so fast, it's like Yellow Gobin planned it right when that game was dumped lol.


----------



## Another World (Jun 30, 2011)

@Snailface: it is info like you posted that really needs to be put into a wood wiki. i've always wanted to clone the akaio wiki but i just haven't had the time to get something written.

-another world


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> @Snailface: it is info like you posted that really needs to be put into a wood wiki. i've always wanted to clone the akaio wiki but i just haven't had the time to get something written.
> 
> -another world


Could you post a link to the Wiki, I can't seem to find it


----------



## Pablo3DS (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW YES! THIS CAME FAST!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> WOW YES! THIS CAME FAST!



(That's what she said)

sry had to do it, sue me


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd love to see what these animated skins are capable of.
There have been tricks to animate in the past, using the tick of the colon in the clock to switch frames, but a dedicated system for animation would be great.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=238726&hl=skin


----------



## Snailface (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's an animation feature demo skin for the R4DS:
http://www.mediafire.com/?cpqnia5v8zptjl8

Just unzip and drop it in your card's root then switch to the "gbatemp" skin if you haven't already.
You must have upgraded to 1.32 for this to work.

Note: the skin's colors are all weird but this was just a rush job.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Here's an animation feature demo skin for the R4DS:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cpqnia5v8zptjl8
> 
> Just unzip and drop it on your __rpg folder then switch to the "gbatemp" skin if you haven't already.
> ...


Hmmm interesting.
I might go about animating some of my older skins, but I am not promising anything, I am not very good at animating things.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 30, 2011)

horray! thanks ywg

love the support for animations in skins


----------



## Snailface (Jun 30, 2011)

Correction: Drop the folder in your card's root _not_ on the __rpg file itself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.mediafire.com/?cpqnia5v8zptjl8

... and agree to all the file merging/copying etc.
@ RupeeClock-- this is MUCH better


----------



## Another World (Jun 30, 2011)

i can't wait to see all the alien and tentacle animated hentai skins!

-another world


----------



## Akotan (Jun 30, 2011)

Good news there's a new Wood firmware and Solatorobo release! I'm not following all these great news! \o/


----------



## junkerde (Jun 30, 2011)

the only thing that excites me is the animating skins thingy, YESSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## relminator (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys, this is kind of OT but someone approached  me to install a firmware on his r4 and the label has this site http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/ in it.  So I DLed their FW and it worked.  Howeve,r all Homebrews won't start and the only way to start a  homebrew is through moonshell2.

Would this alternative FW work with that card?

Thanks!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

relminator said:
			
		

> Hi guys, this is kind of OT but someone approached  me to install a firmware on his r4 and the label has this site http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/ in it.  So I DLed their FW and it worked.  Howeve,r all Homebrews won't start and the only way to start a  homebrew is through moonshell2.
> 
> Would this alternative FW work with that card?
> 
> Thanks!


Wood will not work on that card, it only works on R4 (original and 1.1), R4i Gold from http://www.r4ids.cn/ and R4i DSN


----------



## relminator (Jun 30, 2011)

Dang. I guess he's stuck with that crappy FW then. Thanks!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 30, 2011)

how does the devkitarm update help? is it like supporting homebrews better or for the animations?


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay for the fast update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Another World said:
			
		

> i can't wait to see all the alien and tentacle animated hentai skins!
> 
> -another world


Interesting!


----------



## signz (Jun 30, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> i can't wait to see all the alien and tentacle animated hentai skins!
> 
> -another world


I know, right? As if there aren't enough porn and hentai skins, but now they can be made animated.

Very nice update, makes me wanna get a R4 again at some time (while I'm waiting for Wood Amaze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## scq437 (Jun 30, 2011)

It's so good,but why we can't see wood in R4i SDHC RTS lite or other cards. The R4 just can support 2GB.


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 30, 2011)

WOOD R4 V1.32 for R4i GOLD can be downloaded here:
1. -snip-
2. http://filetrip.net/f25549-Wood-R4-for-R4i...DS%29-1-32.html


----------



## ywg (Jun 30, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> how does the devkitarm update help?


new compiler, new linker. code became a little faster and smaller.


----------



## pilladoll (Jun 30, 2011)

ywg said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always had the same question, thanks for explaining and thanks for the great work, Yellow Wood Goblin!

Where's the Wood Wiki? Maybe I'll try to make one for spanish users. Can I do that?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2011)

scq437 said:
			
		

> It's so good,but why we can't see wood in R4i SDHC RTS lite or other cards. The R4 just can support 2GB.


Because YWG only ports Wood to flashcards teams that ask him to port the wood to their card.
There is R4i Gold from -snip- and R4i DSN, which both support SDHC and DSi/3DS which can use Wood officially.
I just found out they linked to a rom site


----------



## RoMee (Jun 30, 2011)

tranfeer said:
			
		

> WOOD R4 V1.32 for R4i GOLD can be downloaded here:
> 1. -snip-
> 2. http://filetrip.net/f25549-Wood-R4-for-R4i...DS%29-1-32.html



your website has links to roms

I don't think you can post it anymore


----------



## sihou1 (Jun 30, 2011)

how can i make this work on r4i sdhc 3ds? http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/. or do i have to use the olds .nds ones?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2011)

sihou1 said:
			
		

> how can i make this work on r4i sdhc 3ds? http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/. or do i have to use the olds .nds ones?


You can't, it only works on 2 clones and those are the two clones listed on the main page.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know why but when I updated from Wood Firmware v1.31 to v1.32 it broke. It boots but then freezes and the top screen doesn't load at all.

EDIT: Just confirmed it too. When I downgrade back to v1.31 everything works fine. I upgrade to v1.32 and it freezes. Tested on a DS Lite and DSi. Not saying it's a problem with the Wood Firmware but I can't figure out what I'm probably doing wrong.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 1, 2011)

Frankenstein Tank said:
			
		

> I don't know why but when I updated from Wood Firmware v1.31 to v1.32 it broke. It boots but then freezes and the top screen doesn't load at all.
> 
> EDIT: Just confirmed it too. When I downgrade back to v1.31 everything works fine. I upgrade to v1.32 and it freezes. Tested on a DS Lite and DSi. Not saying it's a problem with the Wood Firmware but I can't figure out what I'm probably doing wrong.


I'm having the same problem on an R4i-Gold DS original. I updated via Wifi.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Jul 1, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Frankenstein Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I have the original R4i-Gold as well. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2011)

Which?

There does not seem to be a port for the R4iDS.CN yet.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Which?
> 
> There does not seem to be a port for the R4iDS.CN yet.


I used this:
http://filetrip.net/f25549-Wood-R4-for-R4i...DS%29-1-32.html
I also tried the Wifi Update, same exact result.

The card in question again is R4iDS Gold (non-3DS).


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Jul 1, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. That's the one I've always used with no problems.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2011)

That's the R4iDSN version, which is NOT the same as the R4iDS.CN version.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> That's the R4iDSN version, which is NOT the same as the R4iDS.CN version.


http://filetrip.net/f25545-Wood-R4iDSN-1-32.html
http://filetrip.net/f25549-Wood-R4-for-R4i...DS%29-1-32.html
This is the one we're using -- the correct one.

You were saying what?


----------



## 431unknown (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks as always for the update.


----------



## Another World (Jul 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> That's the R4iDSN version, which is NOT the same as the R4iDS.CN version.



it would have been so much easier if these clone teams just named their flash kits something unique intead of calling them r4idsn, r4i gold, r4igold.cn, r4igold.com, r4igold.cc. r4igold.cnv1.4, r4igold.cnv.1.4.1, r4i gold v2, etc, etc, etc.

it gets so confusing rather quickly.

-another world


----------



## tranfeer (Jul 1, 2011)

Please download the latest WOOD R4i V1.32b For R4i Gold here:
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=25554

If you have any questions about this kernel, please send mails to [email protected]


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are two different files, and the second was not uploaded until8 PM my time (whereas your post is at 8:28 PM).

NOW that the R4iDS.CN version is out (not the R4iDSN version, which comes out first since it's not modified) I'd test it, but honestly I'm too tired. XD


----------



## tranfeer (Jul 1, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why not try the latest one?


----------



## Snailface (Jul 1, 2011)

tranfeer said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yippee! The new vers. 1.32b works and the theme changing bug is fixed too! Thanks Gold Team!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fixed version:
http://filetrip.net/f25554-Wood-R4-for-R4i...%29-V1-32b.html


----------

